# Darrow's adult enclosure! [custom build]



## rantology (Jun 1, 2020)

Hey yall! I wanted to share Darrow's newly completed custom enclosure. My husband and I built it together over the course of a month while sheltering from Covid19. We've never built anything of note before so it was a learning experience & I'm pretty proud of the result!

Anyway, enough blabbing. Here's some pics & I'll post progress shots+ build details below.

6 month update pics (initial setup pics are in the spoiler):











*↓ ↓ ↓ Progress pics & Build Details ↓ ↓ ↓*


Spoiler



It begins!! My primary focus for this build centered around the novel large central window/cage door utilizing a Storm Door turned horizontally & the smaller side window facing our outside basement window to allow additional natural light in & encourage more natural diurnal clock & brumation rythems. Primary materials are 2x4x8' construction lumber and 5/8ths inch 49x97" melamine panels (which are SO HEAVY!).





Bottom support frame with industrial 300lb steel wheels





Corner pillars added and a base coat of paint added to the outside.





Frame is completed, and Storm Door with an aftermarket handle is mounted but we're still pondering how exactly we're going to make it "work". Turns out it weighs 60 lbs & could be dangerous if not secured properly when opening and closing it. We settled on on using gas struts as a solution for this, did a bit of research on which weight ratings we needed, put in the order and I crossed my fingers that it would work. This was the scariest part of the build because I didn't have a very good plan B.





The gas struts worked! and they worked BEAUTIFULLY! It makes such a cool hydraulic noise when opened, and it opens *so* smoothly. We're over the hump. It's all downhill from here! At this stage the floor of the cage was cut and mounted and then all of the exposed 2x4's were given a thick coat of white Flex Seal to protect them from moisture and lizard damage.





Now cutting & mounting the 5/8" melamine panels & adding the vents





All the sides are on! I also cut&mounted the 30x24" picture window to let in our natural light from the back yard and give Darrow a look to the outside world. We have a bird feeder right outside that window and he can watch the trees and the various birds, rabbits and squirrels and whatnot that are out there. Also added some cheap wood trim to try and distract viewers from other flaws =P





Added a pond liner to the bottom of the cage to further protect the wood as much as possible and bear most of the punishment from the substrate & moisture. Laying out the plant placement and waiting on the rest of the substrate to get here.





I am very happy with how the substrate consistency ended up. If I remember right I used about: 4-5 bags of topsoil, ~7 bags of cypress mulch, 9 bricks of coco fiber, and 150g of sphagnum moss and my last remaining bags of leaf litter (2 bags). Also added was the cleanup crew: 4-5 different kinds of isopods from my collection, loads of springtails, bumblebee millipedes, and little kenyan roaches.





*Metrics & the lighting:*
The lighting setup. I tried Arcadia's 100w halogen bulbs but actually ended up being super happy with these 72w philips halogen bulbs, which have a broader and more even basking zone and are the perfect temperature at full power without having to dim them. The basing area is a Dekorra 112 faux rock and I'm extremely happy with it- it's ultra tough and retains heat nicely on the surface - at least as good as tile. It's pretty light weight and easy to move (and the color is in the resin so it will never fade). Also installed is a MistKing automatic misting system which goes for 20 seconds every 2 hours. The cage metrics are holding wonderfully with 124 degrees tops in the very hottest basking spot with a lot of broad gradient zones from 110-120s. Ambient temps hold steady at 82~ on the cool side. Moisture holds at 80%+.





And the final touch, Darrow Cam™ ! It's actually so fun being able to spy on him as he gets used to the new enclosure. I have noticed him watching stuff out the window a few time so far & he seems to be enjoying it.





Initial setup photos:


----------



## AlphaAlpha (Jun 1, 2020)

Awesome build and explanation .... Congrats


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 1, 2020)

That earns a spot in the pantheon of superb builds by amateurs. Makes for a great focal point to the room. I raise my glass.


----------



## jslowick (Jun 2, 2020)

Where did you get that hide?


----------



## rantology (Jun 2, 2020)

jslowick said:


> Where did you get that hide?


Amazon - Search for "Dekorra 112" faux rock


----------



## bocacash (Jun 3, 2020)

Very beautiful...and inspirational ! My Jessie just might have new habitat...soon. Nice that you USED the COVID-19 confinement to do this !! KUDOS !


----------



## Debita (Jun 4, 2020)

So beautiful!!! A Covid success...lol Thanks for the pics. I've postponed my custom enclosure I was going to do because I'm not sure if I'm staying at this particular house, but I was hoping it was going to come out similar to this with the beautiful glass and I just love it.


----------



## rantology (Jun 11, 2020)

Got the finishing touch in the mail today


----------



## Debita (Jun 12, 2020)

I definitely need to know where you got that sign. Awesome! Love the white with the wood trim, love the hide, love the wall vent, and lastly.....I really dig that hatch!!!

Gimme a hatch like that!!! I want it now!!!


----------



## rantology (Jun 12, 2020)

Debita said:


> I definitely need to know where you got that sign. Awesome! Love the white with the wood trim, love the hide, love the wall vent, and lastly.....I really dig that hatch!!!
> 
> Gimme a hatch like that!!! I want it now!!!



Haha.. that hatch was definitely the hardest part of the build! I had no idea how it would work out but Im glad it did! The sign I got from Etsy.... just check for "name sign" or "pallet sign" - there's a bunch


----------



## Debita (Jun 14, 2020)

Thanks...nice of you.


----------



## Gator (Jun 18, 2020)

Gorgeous build. Love the hatch. Did you utilize automotive hood shocks, or were these a different type?


----------



## rantology (Jun 18, 2020)

Gator said:


> Gorgeous build. Love the hatch. Did you utilize automotive hood shocks, or were these a different type?



They aren't specifically for cars, but they certainly have that application... these were the exact ones but also had to buy the mounting brackets/heads separately


----------



## Gator (Jun 18, 2020)

rantology said:


> They aren't specifically for cars, but they certainly have that application... these were the exact ones but also had to buy the mounting brackets/heads separately


Thanks for that, as well as the hide idea. I think I actually found your review on it. Lol!
Ill be getting a few of the hides in the very near future.


----------



## rantology (Jun 18, 2020)

Gator said:


> Thanks for that, as well as the hide idea. I think I actually found your review on it. Lol!
> Ill be getting a few of the hides in the very near future.



Hehe  yeah they are fantastic. A bit pricey but then again I think in the end they are worth it because they seem to be indestructible. My favorite thing is how light they are too, its trivial to just lift it up so I can spray down his hide when he is in shed. and they are pure black on the inside, very dark & secure for them.


----------



## Dtaylor86 (Jun 28, 2020)

I make my own reptile enclosures, I love doing it as a hobby. I have some that are pretty sweet but that is awesome! And Red Rising is my favorite book.


----------



## Sggatsmit (Aug 2, 2020)

I am absolutely blown away by this!


----------



## Debita (Aug 3, 2020)

Forgot to tell you I love the wood trim with the white base. Wish I had your Tegu thumb. (instead of green)


----------



## MUYA (Nov 13, 2020)

How did you carve the opening in the hide?


----------



## rantology (Nov 13, 2020)

MUYA said:


> How did you carve the opening in the hide?


It's a faux rock made of acrylic I think... I just used a 20$ Dremel tool, its very easy to cut.


----------



## Zyn (Nov 13, 2020)

Looks great! Did you use dry lock on the inside? Also have your plants survived mine didn’t make it a day lol


----------



## MUYA (Nov 13, 2020)

With what kind of bit? Sorry I have that same rock but no idea what I should use to cut an opening lol willing to buy a dremmel but not sure what the best setup is


----------



## rantology (Nov 14, 2020)

Zyn said:


> Looks great! Did you use dry lock on the inside? Also have your plants survived mine didn’t make it a day lol


Thanks! I do have long term plants so far! (6 months) - I've updated the original post with current pictures. It's been a bit of trial and error. I've learned that Schefflera varieties are extremely hardy and that one in the back right of the enclosure has been there from the start and has gone through hell and back (he tries to climb and smush and has dug a little around it) and has never so much as dropped a leaf or snapped a branch. I recently added a Hibiscus tree that I got for 5$ on clearance a month ago and it's been exploding. It seems to be very sturdy as well so I have high hopes for it (I also take the flowers and feed them to my bearded dragon)... Aside from that the short decorative grasses seem to do very well too. I tried a tall grass but he ended up smushing that one quite a bit so I moved it out.

Drylok: No, not on my build though I know it is very popular. Melamine is already pre-treated and moisture proofed aside from the core material. The wooden support structure was covered using a thick coat of white FlexSeal as well as any exposed melamine core material. In combination with Silicone for any corners or gaps/cracks. So far it's all held up quite nicely. Oh, and the bottom is lined with a heavy duty pond liner.


----------



## rantology (Nov 14, 2020)

MUYA said:


> With what kind of bit? Sorry I have that same rock but no idea what I should use to cut an opening lol willing to buy a dremmel but not sure what the best setup is


Circular cutting head, they look like this:





The cheapo 20-30$ dremel kit I bought had this head in the box with it


----------



## MUYA (Nov 14, 2020)

rantology said:


> Circular cutting head, they look like this:
> View attachment 15253
> 
> The cheapo 20-30$ dremel kit I bought had this head in the box with it


Thank you I appreciate the info!! Some people are stingy with their methods! I’m going to buy one now, thanks again!


----------



## Crimsonking (Sep 19, 2021)

Not sure if you still check post but I was just curious what struts you used having some issues locating a set.


----------



## Fr0stbit3 (Mar 10, 2022)

Did you use melamine for the back wall? It looks like wood but I can't tell.


----------

